# EUR/GBP



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

looking like she might like another drop, or 5..???
Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

and she's galloping along with the speed of a startled snail...  
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

might give her some direction...one way or tother..

Cheers
........Kauri



> the latest ECB Bulletin, that is set for publication at 09:00 GMT, will hold the attention. After the latest ECB comments it will be scoured for further signs of wariness from the central bank. Elsewhere, the European FinMin meeting may also throw out some interesting headlines.


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

movement...   Good size selling from a US investment house, plus tripped sell stops below 0.7440, depressing the EUR/GBP swap
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

might be a good spot to pull up for a small W4???
Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

closed out... get a discretionary type feeling that a rally may start from here...  
Cheers
.......Kauri


----------



## IFocus (17 January 2008)

Nice move thanks for the charts Kauri


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

Kauri said:


> closed out... get a discretionary type feeling that a rally may start from here...
> Cheers
> .......Kauri




Thanks Mr Mersch...  
Cheers
............Kauri

P.S  ECB council member Yves Mersch"s Reuters-reported comment that the ECB discussed two options on interest rates last week, and not three. Those two options were to leave the EZ refinance rate at 4.0% (as was agreed) or hike it. 
    There was massive unwinding of long euro positions yesterday, after Mersch hinted at a change in the ECB"s monetary policy stance via his warning of slower EZ economic growth


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

*Ill say , top rally spike * _in @ 7422-7433_ shall I get greedy and buy this dip .


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> *Ill say , top rally spike *_in @ 7422-7433_ shall I get greedy and buy this dip .




I'm getting some positive diversion on my vindicators... but as my time frame is a touch longer than yours (sounds like i'm boasting  ) I'm waiting for a while... until the ice melts in my glass I reckon..
Cheers
........Kauri


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

_add 7433 to mine too , maybe a 7453 too hmmm_


----------



## Kauri (18 January 2008)

Gieve says UK Inflation Likely to Rise Well Above Target in coming months


----------



## Kauri (18 January 2008)

short again...haven't had time to post..  

Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## ithatheekret (18 January 2008)

Yes noticed Cables turn too .


----------



## Kauri (18 January 2008)

reset stop to around 1R... just in case it does an abc on me... and off to the scratcher..
  :goodnight  

Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (18 January 2008)

too many alarums going off to get a good kip... out of the swap now.
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (29 January 2008)

Lesters alliance seems to be under strain... but it was never going to be too big anyways...
Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## ithatheekret (6 February 2008)

Remember that call you made mate ? Be nice to see it continue tonight , I got nowhere near the first peaks .


----------



## Kauri (7 February 2008)

Does anyone know what this means... and its affect on the pound??



> Northern Rock and the BoE will be reclassified as public financial corporations




Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## Stormin_Norman (7 February 2008)

Kauri said:


> Does anyone know what this means... and its affect on the pound??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nationalised/public owned.

id say it weakens the pound, as no foreign investment is flowing in to purchase the bank, the government has taken control of it.


----------



## Cartman (2 April 2009)

Trying hard to find a bottom around the .9150 area atm --- expecting a spike low test b4 a run , but if .9130 doesnt hold, im going for the life rafts --- might have to take my trousers off as well


----------



## i_in (2 April 2009)

Cartman said:


> Trying hard to find a bottom around the .9150 area atm --- expecting a spike low test b4 a run , but if .9130 doesnt hold, im going for the life rafts --- might have to take my trousers off as well




good call Cartman 
I'm not sure but thing the target is about 90
I don't like to take short in this one. I'm long by monday in gbp/jpy and gbp/chf target for my in jpy is 164 for chf is early to say
gl&gt


----------



## Boggo (3 November 2010)

Not very often that you get the same reversal signal at the same point on the same entity in two different time periods, in this case the 1 hour and 4 hour charts.

Worthwhile sitting up and taking notice when it happens !

(click to expand)


----------



## PipSafe (24 April 2014)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

EUR/GBP in recent days, has been experienced many reformation with a gradual down trend that Sellers down price Reduced obtained the lowest price of 0.81977.As it is obvious in the picture below, price during the descending has touched the Up trendline (made of 2 bottom prices) and also the round supportive level of 0.82000(some sellers used these levels to leave their trades).  and has created the Harami candlestick pattern. Closing of the bullish candle after this pattern will confirm it and warns about ascending of price.

Right now price is over 5-day moving average in H4 and H1 time frames and warns about more ascend. Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area and divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the current bottom price and warns about descending of price during the next candles.Generally until the price level of 0.81977  is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and ascending.


----------



## PipSafe (13 June 2014)

*Re: EUR/GBP range trading maintains*

EUR/GBP during the recent Days was in a consistent down trend that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 0.80316.Currently price in monthly and weekly time frames is under 5-day moving average that shows descending of price during the next candles (long term). Price during the downfall with reaching to the supportive level of down channel and Fibonacci level of 161.8 ABC pattern has stopped from more descend and has formed a bottom price (harami pattern) in the level of 0.80316.RSI indicator is in saturation sell area and in divergence mode with the price chart and confirms the bottom price and warns about changing price direction during the next candle. Generally until the supportive level of 0.80316 is preserved, there is the possibility of the price reformation.

Technical Analysis of EUR/GBP dated 2014.06.12


----------



## PipSafe (25 June 2014)

*Re: EUR/GBP range trading maintains*

EUR/GBP in recent weeks has been in a strong and consistent trend in the price movements which Sellers have been successful in reaching to the lowest price of 0.79599. As it is obvious in the picture below, price with reaching to the supportive edge of Down channel has been stopped(Right now some of the sellers by reaching to this support level started to cash their trades. from more descend and by forming a bottom price of 0.79599 has prepared the field for ascending of price. Stoch indicator in Daily time frame is in saturation sell area and warns about price reformation according to the next cycle ( also it confirms hammer candlestick pattern).

According to the formed signs in the price chart between the top price of 0.85850 and the bottom price of 0.79599 there is an AB=CD harmonic pattern(also you can see else harmonic pattern!) with the ratios of 50 and 161.8 that from the D point of this pattern there will be a warning for changing price direction. Stoch indicator in daily time frame is in saturation sell area that confirms the current bottom price and warns about changing price direction. Generally until the price level of 0.79599 is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and ascending.

Technical Analysis of EUR/GBP dated 2014.06.24


----------



## Stratanu (7 July 2014)

EURGBP continues to hold price support at .7913 for now, but the immediate pressure stays lower and a break remains expected in due course to target .7896/86 next. A fresh hold here should be allowed for, ahead of a move below here also for a decline to my long-held medium term bear target at .7800. I continue to look for a better floor to be found here, for what would me suspect could be a protracted consolidation/recovery phase. Near-term resistance shows at .7933/37, above which can see a recovery back to .7982/86 then .8010. Above .8025/29 would look to trendline resistance at .8064, which ideally caps to keep the trend directly lower.
*Trade Idea*: Short took profit at .7923. Re-sell strength to .7950, stop above .7995. Take profit at .7810.


----------



## PipSafe (18 July 2014)

EUR/GBP was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent days that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 0.78879. price with reaching to the supportive level which is shown in the picture below ( made of 2 bottom prices) and the important support level of 161.8  has stopped from more descend ( sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price in H4 time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price. Currently in 4H time frame with formation of Morning Star Pattern with 4 stars (the failure of sellers in reaching to the lower prices) price has been stopped from more descending and there is a possibility of formation of a bottom price and finally ascending of the price.
According to the formed movements in the price chart, between the top price of 0.80327 and the bottom price of 0.78879 there is an ideal AB=CD harmonic pattern with the ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 that warns about changing price direction and price reformation. Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area and confirms the D point of this pattern by the next cycle and warns about the potential of ascending of the price during the next days. Generally until the price level of 0.78879 is preserved, the price has the potential for ascending and reformation.

Technical Analysis of EUR/GBP dated 2014.07.17


----------



## Stratanu (22 August 2014)

EUR/GBP confirmed a positive closing while remaining interior the previous day’s range forming a new inside day with 0,8030 – 0,7960 the levels to follow in the coming hours. A move above 0,8030 will signal higher levels with the 200 hours line at 0,8188 the attraction!
The indicators of the daily chart are still well positive and a move above 0,8030 will abort the suggested S_H_S formation in the daily RSI! The indicators of the s/t charts are still showing a mixed picture suggesting further consolidation. 
We favour further weakness but we still are missing strong signals supporting this scenery and on top of that the cross moved well above the 200 hours line, now support at 0,7997!!
We stay on the sideline following the inside day.


----------



## PipSafe (5 December 2014)

EUR/GBP during the recent days was in a strong and consistent Downtrend that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 0.78317.Right now price in long time frames such as monthly and weekly is above 5-day moving average and warns about price increase in long period of time.As it is obvious in the picture below, price during the descending has touched the Up Trendline (made of 4 bottom prices) and also the S3(WP) level of 0.78317, stoped of more downtrend and on the whole there is possibility of formation of a bottom price and changing price direction.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is a harmonic Gartley pattern between the bottom price of 0.78317 and the top price of 0.80374 that there is a potential for changing price direction from D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area that confirms the current bottom price and warns about ascending of price during the next candles.Generally until the mentioned bottom price on the Up Trendline is preserved, the price has the potential for reformation and ascending in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (20 January 2015)

Technical Analysis of EUR/GBP dated 2015.01.19

EUR/GBP was in a strong and consistent Downtrend during the recent weeks that Sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 0.75940.Right now in daily , weekly and monthly time frames, the price is under 5-day moving average that shows the strong descending trend and warns about more descending.There is a Morning Star candlestick pattern( with 5 starts) in bottom price of 0.75940 that warns the potential for formation of a successful bottom price and Vulnerability of descending trend for sellers. With closing of the next bullish candle, this signal is fixed.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 50 and 200 between top price of 0.80057 and the bottom price of 0.75940 that warns about changing price direction from the D point of this pattern.RSI indicator in h4 time frame is in saturation sell area and warns about descending of price according to the next cycle during the next candles.Generally according to the technical signs in the price chart until the mentioned supportive levels are preserved, the price has the potential to increase and ascend.


----------



## PipSafe (30 January 2015)

EUR/GBP was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent days that Sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 0.74000.price with reaching to the supportive level 3 is shown in the picture below ( Monthly pivot point) and the important round level of 0.74000 has stopped from more descend( sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price in daily time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 1.80506 and bottom price of 0.74000 there is ABC harmonic pattern with ratio of 2.24 that warns the potential of ascending from the D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area in daily time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next days.Generally according to the current situation, until the bottom price of 0.74000 is preserved, there is the potential for ascending of price and reformation of descending trend.


----------



## CFDMaster (11 February 2016)

Double bottom confirmed; it is a buy until proven bearish. Target 0.85


----------

